# Welche Einschränkung hat eine Fritzbox 6591 von Vodafone zu einer freien?



## addicTix (31. Januar 2020)

*Welche Einschränkung hat eine Fritzbox 6591 von Vodafone zu einer freien?*

Hallo,

weiß eventuell jemand, welche Einschränkungen man hat, wenn man sich eine Fritzbox 6591 von Vodafone bestellt verglichen mit einer freien Box?
Hab im Moment eine freie 6490 die mir gehört und ggf. kommt da bald bei Vodafone ein günstiger Gigabit Tarif, da ich aber die Fritzbox nicht missen will, möchte ich entweder eine dazu bestellen oder eine freie 6591 holen.
Wenn die Einschränkungen gravierend wären, dann würde ich wohl zu einer freien greifen, wenn sie überschaubar und klein sind oder gar nicht vorhanden, dann zu einer von Vodafone direkt.

Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche Einschränkung hat eine Fritzbox 6591 von Vodafone zu einer freien?*

In der Regel unterscheiden die sich fast gar nicht, bis ein paar Einschränkungen in den Einstellungen der VF Fritzbox die nur von Vodafone festgelegt werden können und gar nicht erst in den erweiterten Einstellungen der Box auftauchen.

Bei mir ist es beispielsweise nicht möglich in der Vodafone Fritzbox selbst die DNS Adresse einfach zu ändern.
Keine öffentliche IPv4 Adresse und Updates gibt es in der Regel um einiges später, da sie vom Anbieter (Vodafone) selbst ausgerollt werden und nicht von dir selbst angestossen werden können.

Aber dafür ist halt direkt alles voreingestellt in der VF Fritzbox.


----------



## addicTix (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche Einschränkung hat eine Fritzbox 6591 von Vodafone zu einer freien?*

Kein eigener DNS ist schon schwierig, darauf bin ich angwiesen.
Lässt der sich auch nicht ändern mit Fritzbox Editor?
Also in meiner Fritzbox kann ich es ja auch direkt im Overlay einstellen, aber gab ja auch immer diesen FB Editor der eigentlich alles möglich gemacht hat.


----------



## Jeretxxo (1. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche Einschränkung hat eine Fritzbox 6591 von Vodafone zu einer freien?*

Mit dem Fritzbox Editor sollte das ändern in der Box möglich sein.

Du kannst aber auch das jeweilige Endgerät nach wie vor einzeln eine DNS Adresse zuweisen oder den Umweg über einen DHCP Server gehen, die Möglichkeit besteht ja immer.


----------



## Tekkla (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche Einschränkung hat eine Fritzbox 6591 von Vodafone zu einer freien?*

Die Sache mit dem DNS lässt sich ja  umgehen. Zwingt einen ja niemand die von VF zu nutzen. Entweder manuell an den Clients oder in den IP Einstellungen zum DHCP in der FB einfach einen anderen DNS Server festlegen. Das hat aber den Nachteil, dass die Netzinterne Namensauflösung nicht mehr wirklichgut funktioniert. Besser wäre es, wenn man sich einen Raspi zulegt und den mit Pie Hole laufen lässt. Damit hat man einen DNS, nen DHCP Server und ganz nebenbei einen veritablen Trackingschutz. Sicher, irgendwann hätte sich eine eigene FB amortisiert, aber weiß man, ob man dann noch Kabelinternet hat?


----------



## addicTix (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche Einschränkung hat eine Fritzbox 6591 von Vodafone zu einer freien?*

Das Angebot kam zustande, deshalb hab ich jetzt auf 1 GBit/s geupgraded inkl 6591 Fritzbox
Ist das mit der IPV4 Adresse wirklich Fritzbox abhängig?
Bei der 6490 hab ich glaub ich Dual Stack, steht zumindest nix von DS Lite oder sonst was und ich krieg auch ne IPV4 sowie IPV6 Adresse angezeigt.
Ist das nicht eher Anschlussabhängig?

Mit den Updates ist schade, aber denke ich verkraftbar so.
Preislich lohnt sich das in meinen Augen einfach mehr die Fritzbox für 7€ im Monat bei VF direkt zu holen, kostet ja im Schnitt immer ~250€ und bei dem Preis hab ich die nach  3 Jahren erreicht.
Bis dahin kann ich sie entweder nach 2 Jahren schon kündigen oder vielleicht sogar upgraden wenns eine neue gibt.
6490 verkauf ich dann einfach auf Ebay oder hier im Forum.


----------



## Tekkla (18. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche Einschränkung hat eine Fritzbox 6591 von Vodafone zu einer freien?*

Ob DSL Lite oder nicht, das hängt vom Provider und wie er den Vertrag gestaltet ab. Bei Vodafone gibt es eine eigene IPv4 nur noch in Businesstarifen. Das ist alles auch gar kein Ding, solange man nicht von außen aus einen IPv4 Netz auf die FB zugreifen will. Das geht nämlich nicht ohne Portmapper, und die kosten Geld.


----------



## addicTix (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche Einschränkung hat eine Fritzbox 6591 von Vodafone zu einer freien?*

Also mit der neuen 6591 hab ich jetzt in der Box DS-Lite stehen, was bei meiner eigenen 6490 vorher nicht der Fall war.
Wenn das aber doch so unproblematisch ist, lass ich es mal so stehen.

Was mir viel wichtiger ist, ist der DNS Server.
Ich hab ihn mit FBEditor geändert, der steht jetzt auch in der Box, aber wenn ich ihn testen will indem ich z.B. von Vodafone gesperrte Seiten aufrufen will, dann kommt immer noch der Vodafone Webblock, ergo ist der DNS scheinbar doch nicht aktiv?
Muss man bei der 6591 irgendwas anderes noch einstellen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche Einschränkung hat eine Fritzbox 6591 von Vodafone zu einer freien?*

Die Freie Box ist immer schneller, egal um welche Aktion es geht. Die Benutzeroberfläche der freien 6490cable (Rotes Design) reagiert z.B. 2-3 mal schneller auf Anfragen wie die Benutzeroberfläche der gebrandeteten 6490cable (Weißes Design). Da ich beide Zuhause stehen habe, merke ich das öfters. Zusätzlich lässt sich die gebrandete Box nicht updaten. Eine Freie Box kann man dagegen immer manuell updaten.


----------



## Tekkla (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche Einschränkung hat eine Fritzbox 6591 von Vodafone zu einer freien?*



addicTix schrieb:


> Was mir viel wichtiger ist, ist der DNS Server.
> Ich hab ihn mit FBEditor geändert, der steht jetzt auch in der Box, aber wenn ich ihn testen will indem ich z.B. von Vodafone gesperrte Seiten aufrufen will, dann kommt immer noch der Vodafone Webblock, ergo ist der DNS scheinbar doch nicht aktiv?
> Muss man bei der 6591 irgendwas anderes noch einstellen?
> 
> ...




Wenn dir ein Provider Seiten sperrt, dann bestimmt nicht auf der simplen Ebene des DNS. Der wird dir die IP der Seite oder des Dienstes einfach blockieren. Dagegen kannst nur was mit VPN machen.


----------



## addicTix (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche Einschränkung hat eine Fritzbox 6591 von Vodafone zu einer freien?*

@Tekkla

Bei der 6490 konnte ich dies mit DNS umgehen, dann gabs keine Meldung mehr dass die Seite aus irgendwelchen Gründen durch Vodafone blockiert sei. 
Deswegen meine Annahme dass es bei der 6591 genau so sein müsste. 
Andererseits kanns auch daran liegen, dass am PC bei mir noch was gechached ist, denn am Handy lassen sich die Seiten über WLAN aufrufen.


----------



## Venom89 (19. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche Einschränkung hat eine Fritzbox 6591 von Vodafone zu einer freien?*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ob DSL Lite oder nicht, das hängt vom Provider und wie er den Vertrag gestaltet ab. Bei Vodafone gibt es eine eigene IPv4 nur noch in Businesstarifen.



Man muss nur hartnäckig bleiben, dann gibt es die auch so


----------



## Tekkla (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Welche Einschränkung hat eine Fritzbox 6591 von Vodafone zu einer freien?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Man muss nur hartnäckig bleiben, dann gibt es die auch so


Ich musst vor 2 Jahren schon kämpfen. Erst als ich sagte, dass ich die auch bei meinem alten Provider hatte und VPN weiternutzen will, bekam ich eine. Aber das zieht nicht mehr. Die jüngsten Versuche bei Kunden mündeten immer in der Aussage: IPv4 nur wenn du Businessvertrag hast. Kennst du da einen anderen Ansatzpunkt?


----------

